# Schreibtischstuhl



## CL90 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hey

Ist jetzt nicht in dem sinne PC Hardware, aber ich bin mir sicher jeder von euch sitzt auf einem, und hat einige erfahrungen gemacht.
Also ich suche einen Schreibtischstuhl, im bereich 100-300€ der für längeres sitzen geeignet ist.
Ich bin 192 groß und 80Kg schwer.

Worauf sitzt ihr so?


----------



## jamie (25. Oktober 2013)

Geld nehmen, zu Wallach, Ikea oder sonstewo fahren und Probe sitzen. Grade bei sowas wie Stühlen ist es wichtig, dass das entsprechende Produkt DIR passt! Mit Rückenproblemen oder so ist nicht zu spaßen, also probier selbst welche aus.
Gibt da ja auch individuelle Vorlieben. Matratzen liegt man ja auch Probe.


----------



## RuXeR (25. Oktober 2013)

Solange du keine Probleme mit dem Rücken, Bandscheiben oder so hast, kannst du jeden Bürostuhl aus dem Möbelmarkt nehmen, auf dem du bequem sitzt. Bei deinem Budget ist da schon was gutes dabei.

Persönlich kann ich dir die Marken Köhl und Dauphin, wobei beide wohl deinen Preisrahmen sprengen...


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (26. Oktober 2013)

Da kann ich dir die Stühle von NEEDforSEAT Renn- & Sportsitze für Arbeit und Spiel empfehlen 

Für deine Größe und Gewicht sind die Office Comfort ideal, die Pro-Gaming & Office wären auch noch ok sind aber von der Rückenlehne her nicht so hoch 5-6cm Unterschied.

DXRACER OFFICE-COMFORT


----------



## ztrew (26. Oktober 2013)

Würde dir auch empfehlen einfach mal im Ikea o.ä. probe sitzen zu gehen hab meinem auch ausm ikea und dann weist du auch das du bequem auf dem Stuhl sitzen kannst.


----------



## FSPower (26. Oktober 2013)

Die Stühle von Need for Seat sind zwar wirklich nicht schlecht, aber wie die anderen würde ich dir auf jeden Fall davon abraten so einen Stuhl einfach "mal schnell" im Internet zu kaufen, es sei den dir macht es nichts aus das Produkt mehrmals zurückzusenden, weil du nicht gut drauf sitzt. Fahr auf jeden Fall in ein Möbelhaus und probier aus, worauf du gut sitzt. Bei deinen Preisvorstellungen hast du da mehr las genug Auswahl. Und nochmal nebenbei, nur weil ein Stuhl teuere ist als ein anderen muss er nicht besser sein. Ich hatte einen von der Need for Seat Pro Gaming Serie und hab auch davor mehrere in der Preisklasse ausprobiert. Im Endeffekt sind alle zurückgegangen und jetzt sitzte ich auf einem 80€ Stuhl von IKEA!


----------



## Duckpoint (4. November 2013)

Schau einfach mal bei Topstar rein. Doch jetzt bitte nicht an die 20€ oder 40€ Billigdrehstühle denken sondern mal nach den Professionellen. Ich habe meinen seid ungefähr 2007 und dieser ist immer noch Top. Kein Leder dafür aber strapazierfähiger Stoff. Er heißt glaube ich Medic ... , den Rest have ich vergessen. Er ist komplett einstellbar, Lehne, Auflage, Armauflage in Höhe, nach vorne oder sogar der Winkel zur Seite. Also voll auf die Person einstellbar. Habe ihn damals bei Topstar in der Nähe von Augsburg im Werk gekauft. War ein Ausstellungsstück und kam glaube ich rund 250€. Ps. 3 Umzüge mit gemacht ohne Probleme. Also nur zu empfehlen die Medic Serie.


----------

